# Question



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I figured I would post my question here as it seems to be the best place to ask it. Here's my question; there is a public pond not far from where I work, so I stop by most nights to make a few casts before I go home. A couple weeks ago the pond was treated for weeds (pond weed and milfoil). On Saturday when I was there the water was a normal color, today when I got there it was a greenish blue color. Did this happen naturally or was it treated again and how will it effect fishing? Thanks for any help


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm curious also... Do you think they might have put the blue dye in or maybe a "plankton (sp)" episode?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds like they put copper sulfate in to control algee


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My family treat our farm pin several times a year especially around this time. It's just a blue dye.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It could be either blue dye like Aquashade or probably more likely copper sulfate liquid like Cutrine Plus. Copper sulfate kills the algae but isn't effective on the other weeds. There are other chemicals used for the pondweed and milfoil that usually aren't effective on the algae. 

Usually when a large amount of weeds are killed off the fishing slows. Without weeds for cover, lots of little critters become easy meals. Lower DO may be a cause too.


----------

